# Removing the plastic cover from the 2.5 engine



## leeanders (Feb 8, 2011)

2011 Golf 2.5 gasoline engine. Trying to get to the air filter - which seems to be under the cover, instead of in a separate box along side the engine.

Unable to get the cover off......usually this type of cover pulls off from the corners - apparently not this one - probably because they stuck the air cleaner inside it.

Any information will be helpful........photos or videos would be amazing. 

Thanks......... [email protected]


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

pull harder


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Start on the passenger side corner closer to the front of the car and pull hard! Might also wanna wear gloves because some of those plastic edges are sharp


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

HEat up the motor also will help a lot. The rubbers get hard....lol

Also check the DIY section.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2489995#post27536262


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

be careful on the drivers side closed to the grill..if you dont grab in the correct location you can crack the cover..which happened to me


----------



## leeanders (Feb 8, 2011)

*To all who ocontributed info on removing that engine cover - THANKS!*

A big thanks for all you who responded to this question. For the life of me, cannot understand why VW would stick an air filter under something like that, and then make it practically impossible to get to. At least now I know it can be done - and I've got the pictures to guide me through it. Thanks again!


----------



## fir3start3r (Oct 25, 2010)

If your MAF and air box is connected you will not be able to pull it off. You need to disconnect the hose clamp to the left of your battery and pull off the MAF.


----------



## leeanders (Feb 8, 2011)

*Follow-up to last response*



fir3start3r said:


> If your MAF and air box is connected you will not be able to pull it off. You need to disconnect the hose clamp to the left of your battery and pull off the MAF.


Thanks for the information......NOT SURE what 'MAF' is......not familar with that terminology....but will take a good look at the engine compartment for that issue b4 trying to remove the cover.


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

"MAF" is the mass air flow sensor..what year is your car..i know the mk6 golf dont have them and i believe the 09 rabbits dont either but dont quote me on that


----------



## leeanders (Feb 8, 2011)

*Followup to last post*



bunnyfufu said:


> "MAF" is the mass air flow sensor..what year is your car..i know the mk6 golf dont have them and i believe the 09 rabbits dont either but dont quote me on that


Thanks on the MAF ID.......my car is a 2011 Golf.....4DR.......2.5 Gas. Appreciate the help!


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

the a MAF shouldnt be a problem, but do be carefull because the airbox and intake is connected someway


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

dude, just check the intake duct, remove the necesary clamps, and PULL.

seriously, it isnt hard.


----------



## leeanders (Feb 8, 2011)

*Pulling that cover off*



thygreyt said:


> dude, just check the intake duct, remove the necesary clamps, and PULL.
> 
> seriously, it isnt hard.


OK Folks.......think I can get it done.........thks for the multiple inputs!


----------

